# [SOLVED] Random black screens while playing games



## Smokei

Hello,

I have the following problem for a while now and I've ran out of ideas on how to fix it.

So, while I play games, at random times, sometimes 5 minutes, sometimes an hour or more, my screen will become black and unresponsive. Sometimes I'm able to still hear the game sound after the screen goes black, and sometimes I can hear buzzing. The screen doesn't always go black, I can sometimes see, umm, lets say vertical stripes in different colours.

It happens in all games I play (Starcarft 2, League of Legends, Diablo 3..) and it is really really ruining the game experience for me.

Computer configuration is the following:
intel core i3 540 4 
GB DD3 1333 MHz 
radeon hd 5750 1 GB graphics
Samsun 24'' monitor
Win 7 64 bit windows

The computer is about a year old, and this problem wasn't happening from day one when I bought it.

So far I've tried many things including:
Antivirus scan - nothing was found
Memtest - no errors were found
Temperature checks - all temperatures were ok
Complete driver wipeout and reinstalling - didn't give any results 
Motherboard, sound driver updates - didn't give any results 
Various Catalyst Control Center tweaks - didn't give any results 
Many many other things that I've read in threads where people had similar problem like me and it helped them

I am really running out of ideas and I'd really like to fix this.

Thanks in advance


----------



## koala

*Re: Random black screens while playing games*

The black screen and vertical stripes are usually caused by the graphics card being faulty, too hot or underpowered.

What PSU are you using (make, model, total watts), and what are the temps/voltages during fullscreen gameplay?


----------



## Smokei

*Re: Random black screens while playing games*

It is 500 W MS industrials PSU. 
Still, my computer is not custom made, so I guess that when it was assembled they've put PSU that is powerful enough for the configuration?


----------



## koala

*Re: Random black screens while playing games*

I can't find any details on the MS Industrials PSU. What does it say on the label for +12V amps?

Pre-built computers tend to use the cheapest PSU they can get away with that will last for a few months before problems start to appear.

I would expect to see at least a 550W PSU with an 80% efficiency rating and 40A/+12V to run a PCIE HD5750.

Have you got the temperatures and voltage readings during gameplay?

Does the buzzing sound come from the speakers or from inside the case?


----------



## Smokei

*Re: Random black screens while playing games*

I will have to check the label tomorrow because I can't do it at the moment.

I can take a screenshot of HW monitor tomorrow while I play diablo 3.

The buzzing sound comes from the speakers


----------



## Smokei

*Re: Random black screens while playing games*

Here are the screenshots of HW monitor

Idle: http://attachments.techguy.org/attachments/209207d1337601925/idle-pc.jpg 

Few mins of D3: http://attachments.techguy.org/attachments/209208d1337601957/few-minutes-diablo.jpg

Some more D3: http://attachments.techguy.org/attachments/209209d1337602001/more-diablo-3.jpg


----------



## koala

*Re: Random black screens while playing games*

PSU details?

AUXTIN 119C at idle and 127C at full load doesn't look good. The other temperatures are ok.

HWMonitor is giving a false reading for the +12V rail, which is the one we need to see as it provides power to the graphics card. Check the reading in BIOS. It should be around 11.9-12.1V

Run Furmark for about 10-15 minutes to stress test the graphics card. What temperature does it reach and are there any artifacts on the animation?


----------



## Smokei

*Re: Random black screens while playing games*

I've read somewhere that AUXTIN temp high reading is a bug, at least it says so on many forums.

I'll check readins in bios and run furmark now.

OK, here is the picture of my PSU label: ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

I've also run furmark, highest temperature was 65 degrees celsius.


----------



## koala

*Re: Random black screens while playing games*

65C is good. Is that reading from HWMonitor or the temperature graph in Furmark?

I can't find any details at all on MS Industrials as a PSU maker, so it must be a rebadged unit, but I can't tell who actually makes it (possibly Fortron) or what its quality is like. I suspect it's low quality with its two 18A +12V rails and unknown manufacturer. 40A on a single +12V rail would be more suitable for a gaming computer.

We still need to see the +12V reading from BIOS when the computer is idle, and preferably also while running a game so we can see how it copes under stress. Try Everest and look in the Computer>Sensor section for the voltages.

Have you had any more black screens or vertical lines since you started this thread? Take a screenshot showing the lines if they appear again. The kind I'm thinking of, which would indicate a problem with the graphics card's VRAM, are evenly spaced, flickering and random colours.


----------



## Smokei

*Re: Random black screens while playing games*

The temperature reading was from the temperature graph in Furmark.

When I go to Computer > Sensor section in Everest I don't see anything (voltages), just blank.

I had 3 more black screens today while I was trying to play diablo 3 (usually after a few minutes of playing)

It seems to me that I'll have to replace my graphics card. Are there any suggestions that will do good as a replacement for the one that I currently have which is probably broken?


----------



## koala

*Re: Random black screens while playing games*

Can you see the +12V reading in BIOS? We need this to determine how well the PSU is performing.

Before replacing the graphics card, take the computer to your local PC repair store and get them to stress test the card using a suitable good quality PSU, and measure your MS Industrial PSU's voltages with a multimeter.

You might need to replace both the card and the PSU or just one of them, but I can't say for sure without accurate reliable readings. Let us know the results, then we can start looking at new parts if necessary.


----------



## Smokei

*Re: Random black screens while playing games*

Ok, I'll check the readings in BIOS and take a photo. Hope I'll manage to find them in BIOS, I don't go there very often :/ .

This were the only 2 sections containing volt information that I could find in my BIOS, and I've searched everything.

PIC 1: View image: IMG 0481
PIC 2: Imageshack - img0482j.jpg

Also here is the screenshot of GPUz, maybe it will help http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/12/05/21/27m.png


----------



## redsolja

try upgrating ur video driver.


----------



## Smokei

*Re: Random black screens while playing games*

I've done it already


----------



## koala

*Re: Random black screens while playing games*

The BIOS voltages look ok.

What's your budget for a new graphics card?

Do you want to stick with something in the HD5750 range or go for something faster that will give higher framerates at higher settings in current and future games?

If you want a faster card, you'll need a new PSU as well. A good quality 650-750W will give you more options for graphics cards, but your current MS Industrials 500W will limit you to the lower end of the market.


----------



## RockmasteR

*Re: Random black screens while playing games*

your Power supply can roughly handle up to AMD HD 6770 or Nvidia GTX 550 Ti

more powerful cards will need at least a 650 W with 45+ Amps under the +12V


----------



## Smokei

*Re: Random black screens while playing games*



koala said:


> The BIOS voltages look ok.
> 
> What's your budget for a new graphics card?
> 
> Do you want to stick with something in the HD5750 range or go for something faster that will give higher framerates at higher settings in current and future games?
> 
> If you want a faster card, you'll need a new PSU as well. A good quality 650-750W will give you more options for graphics cards, but your current MS Industrials 500W will limit you to the lower end of the market.


So, if the BIOS voltages are ok, I guess that the PSU is good? 
The card is broken then?

Well I'd like something similar to HD 5750. As long as my PSU can give it enough power and it can run Diablo 3


----------



## koala

*Re: Random black screens while playing games*

If it was my computer I'd replace the PSU, but your voltages and temperatures all look ok, so the decision is yours. Your local PC repair store will be able to run some hardware tests using known-good parts to determine whether it's the card, PSU or both.

The symptoms point towards the graphics card having been damaged by heat or lack of power, so continuing to use the same old PSU could cause problems for the next graphics card.

As the computer is only 1 year old, check to see if it's still covered by the warranty. Low quality PSUs come with a 1 year warranty. Good quality PSUs (Corsair, XFX, SeaSonic, etc) come with a 5 year warranty.

The HD6750 gives the same kind of gaming performance as your HD5750 and uses the same amount of power. The HD6770 is slightly faster, but requires more power.


----------



## Smokei

*Re: Random black screens while playing games*

Since the PC is still under warranty I'll take it to the shop I bough it in tomorrow. They also repair computers.

When its done I'll tell you what they did.


----------



## Smokei

*Re: Random black screens while playing games*

Ok, my PC is back.

They told me that they tested graphics card, RAMs, PSU and that everything is fine.

The guy that was working on it told me that I should reinstall windows.
Could that help?


----------



## koala

*Re: Random black screens while playing games*

If you're still getting black screens whenever you try to launch a game, and the repair tech is saying he's tested all the hardware, then that just leaves software.

Did the tech give a reason why Windows could be causing the crashes or why reinstalling it will fix your problem? Did he locate any corrupt files or drivers?

Did he give you a report showing all the hardware test results?

Did he manage to get the computer to crash to a black screen during the tests?


----------



## Smokei

*Re: Random black screens while playing games*

So, after this, I'm desperate and don't know what the hell to do anymore. I'm really pissed now.

The guy that checked my PC told that it passed memtest, wd diag, VGA test and prime 95. He said that are were good.

He told me that I could reinstall OS, which I did and today again, played few games of SC II, and BAM it happnes again, in Diablo 3, it happened again.

I've updated all the BIOS, Audio/Video drivers, reinstall both starcraft 2 and diablo 3 and it still crashes.

Please help me somehow, I'm really out of options


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

Try going back to an older graphics driver, if you can. Sometimes a driver just doesn't like a card for some reason.


----------



## Smokei

*Re: Random black screens while playing games*

I think I'll buy a new graphics card tomorrow.

Is that a good decision?

What if it still crashes after that??


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

I would also ALWAYS suggest a better power supply, especially if you are upgrading your graphics card.
Quality is everything on PSUs. Just because the wattage is higher, doesn't mean it is built well.

If a PSU goes bad, especially on a cheap one, you can wipe out every part in your PC, leaving you with scrap metal.

A 650w PSU will get you through with all but the most high end PCs out there.

Brands that we recommend for outstanding quality are Corsair, Seasonic, and XFX.


----------



## Smokei

*Re: Random black screens while playing games*

Bought new graphics card today, everything is fine now.

Thanks to everyone who tried to help me


----------



## koala

*Re: Random black screens while playing games*

Thanks for posting back with your solution. I'll mark this thread as solved.

I'm surprised the repair tech didn't notice the card was bad when he was running tests.


----------



## redsolja

Great news. Im happy for you.
you fixed it. I knew it was the video card. 
Now you can enjoy your game with no problems. Smile. 

Cheers

Redsolja.


----------



## AlexGTX

I'm having the same issue as him, this is my specs

Windows 7 Professional 64bit
Leadtek Nvidia GTX550TI
4 GB DDR3 RAM
Intel(R) Core i5 CPU [email protected] 2.67GHz
Acbel Power supply dual core(PCI Express *470W & 510W)
I need your help guys, Thanks(btw im new in this forum)

Im actually having this issue when playing with games like NFS MOST WANTED 2012, and Battlefield 3.


----------



## AlexGTX

this is the spec for my PSU, 

AcBel Polytech Inc.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

Abort the mission on that PSU. It's not very well made. XFX or seasonic 650w or higher.


----------

